# Can worn BJ's or Steering Gear cause pull to left while braking?



## Sillycat160 (Nov 5, 2006)

Does anyone know if worn ball joints or worn steering gear box can cause a 1989 HB 2x4 (290,000 miles, these are original parts) to pull hard to the left every time I apply the brakes to stop? I spent over $400 replacing the brake system (it needed it anyway) only to find it did not solve the pulling problem whatsoever. The brakes have been checked three times now and they are just not the culprit. The only thing the tech could find loose under the truck were the worn front ball joints and a worn steering gear box. Everything else is completely tight and secure. Or is there anyone else who has had the same problem?


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

They could do that, yes. Replace 'em and see if it stops. Tighten up the steering box, it has an adjustment bolt.


----------



## Sillycat160 (Nov 5, 2006)

The only problem is the steering box will cost me between $450 and $500 for that part alone. If my core is "acceptable" under the store's own policy, I might get $150 of it back. I wanted to ask before I invest in the steering box if it can cause that problem. Thanks for confirming that. I'll try tightening it first though as you recommended. If that don't work, I'll go ahead and replace it. Thanks 88pathoffroad!


----------

